# mk2 gti with mk4 rear brake swap ?



## Lindoni (Dec 29, 2007)

*mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ?*

can i swap the mk4 brakes on my mk2 gti ? because my mk2 has drums, and i wanna upgrade the brakes i hate drums


_Modified by Lindoni at 12:51 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Lindoni)*

Mk4s use a separate hub/disk configuration compared to the rear disks on the Mk2/3. A Mk2/3 rear disk setup is a bolt on to your vehicle, while a Mk4 rear disk will involve a lot of custom parts.
If you want rear disks get them from a Mk2/3.


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Mk4s use a separate hub/disk configuration compared to the rear disks on the Mk2/3. A Mk2/3 rear disk setup is a bolt on to your vehicle, while a Mk4 rear disk will involve a lot of custom parts.
If you want rear disks get them from a Mk2/3.

I don't think that can be right... since the mk4 is a bolt-on for mk1s, using OE parts. Just a matter of choosing the right stub axle & rotor, I think.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (tosoutherncars)*

My assumption was the original poster wants to use more than just the Mk4 rear caliper on a Mk2/3 rear disk setup.
If all the OP wants is to use the Mk4 rear calipers than you'll need the special conversion brake lines (can be had from German Auto Parts) and use Mk2/3 rear disk carriers. I'm not sure about Mk1 disk part.


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Boostin20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Good deal... so to be clear... the mk1/2/3 rear disk stub axle is a bolt-on. Late-model Passat 16v (aluminium mk4-style) calipers will bolt on with the appropriate carriers, but so will standard mk2/3 items. All the above use 8.9" disks (226mm, I think that is?) That sound right?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (tosoutherncars)*

Im not sure MKI and MKII/MKIII stubs and carriers are compatible. 
I know there is no diff in the MKII to MKIII rear disk, stub axle and the carrier. TThe onlyDiff in the rear disk is 4 or 5 lug. 
The MKIV calipers will bolt to the MKII/MKIII carriers. 
You will need to get the lines to connect the hydro. line. 
As for the e-brake, you can use the MKII cables for rear disk. There are 2 types of cables for MKII. Short and long. Long being that the adjuster nuts are on the e-brake handle. (this will be on early MKII) 
The shorter cables will have the adjuster about 4" behind the e-brake handle close to the tunnel floor pan. 

Im running all MKII Disk, cables, carriers. MKIV jetta calipers and I got the rear braded lines made local for cheep. I think it was only $30


_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 5:03 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Jason_Reuben)*

Yes, the Mk1/2/3 stubs are 100% compatible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







For example, the few Mk1s with rear disks (say, Scirocco 16vs) use the same stub as mk2s with rear disks. There's just a 'drum' stub (round) and a 'disk' stub (ears & holes to mount carrier) that are common across all mk1/2/3.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (tosoutherncars)*

All mk2 parts. The only exception is the custom hoses I had made locally for $70.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Big Daddy Roth)*

I found the same to be true, they bolt right up but the hoses were all wrong. Custom hoses are required to make it work


----------



## tosoutherncars (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_All mk2 parts. The only exception is the custom hoses I had made locally for $70.









Stephan, aren't those late-model passat calipers? They don't look like Mk2 items?


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (tosoutherncars)*

mk4 aluminum calipers. They bolt right on.


----------



## Lindoni (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Big Daddy Roth)*

thanks a lot guys. we have 2 mk2's one of them will have the mk3 brake swap and the other we will attempt the mk4 rear brake swap. ill will keep you posted on how it turns out.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Lindoni)*

for lines you could also use the stock Mk4 braided/hard bent lines. I have Mk4 calipers and lines on my Mk3.


----------



## mk220vt (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (stealthmk1)*

hey


----------



## mk220vt (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (Big Daddy Roth)*

well i did this swap with no sucess....used 2000 or 2002 calipers from a golf, got some factory lines to fit my line cuz i had drum before, then converted to disc...new master cylinder from 2.0 16V Gti, new bleeders, new fluid of course, did everthing right in my eyes, and now the pedal goes to the floor, check for leaks, made sure everything was tight so i rebleed the brake, and still didnt work, talk to a vw tech that does swaps, said he had the same problem, so just put on mk3 instead, why i wont work dont know, ABS calipers are diffrent?? wrong yr?? make?? dont know??? any help would be good so i can understand,


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (mk220vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk220vt* »_well i did this swap with no sucess....used 2000 or 2002 calipers from a golf, got some factory lines to fit my line cuz i had drum before, then converted to disc...new master cylinder from 2.0 16V Gti, new bleeders, new fluid of course, did everthing right in my eyes, and now the pedal goes to the floor, check for leaks, made sure everything was tight so i rebleed the brake, and still didnt work, talk to a vw tech that does swaps, said he had the same problem, so just put on mk3 instead, why i wont work dont know, ABS calipers are diffrent?? wrong yr?? make?? dont know??? any help would be good so i can understand,








 i know someone who did this, they installed the calipers backwards (left rear and right rear swapped) so the bleeder screws were on the bottom, the calipers never filled with fluid because it was all pushed out the bottom when bled. Same symptom you described no pedal no matter how much they were bled.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (gtiguy12)*

Any update on this?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: mk2 gti with mk4 rear disc brake swap ? (gtiguy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy12* »_ i know someone who did this, they installed the calipers backwards (left rear and right rear swapped) so the bleeder screws were on the bottom, the calipers never filled with fluid because it was all pushed out the bottom when bled. Same symptom you described no pedal no matter how much they were bled.

its been a while since i've doe mine but think thats how you are supposed to install MK4calipers on MK2/3 swap them between left and right so the e-brake lines hook up properly.....but as i said its been a while so i dont remember exactly

OP:
did you use used master cylinder, maybe its bad?


----------

